# gdbserver not woking on ia64



## faramir (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I want to remotely debug an application on x64 and am using gdbserver. However, I keep seeing a SIGSEGV with an error "r_debug_state definition not found". I think r_debug_state has been optimized and compiled out by from rtld(run time link editor). 
1. Has anyone came across this problem and solved it?
2. Does anyone know any progress on gdbsever development for bsd. I read in some forums that gdbserver is not supported for multi-threaded programs on bsd. Is it now supporting. 
3. Is there any other option instead of gdbserver.

Thanks


----------

